# 20 weeks old. Weight ?



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome! layla is 18 weeks old and 32 pounds


----------



## Brady's mom (Dec 20, 2007)

Brady is 12.5 weeks and weights about 27-28 pounds. I'm almost afraid to know what he'll weight at 18 weeks! Our vet says she expects him to gain about 10 pounds a month.


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

Fergus is 17 weeks and 36 pounds.


----------



## goldieluvr (Jul 16, 2007)

Bear is 19 weeks and 41 lbs. as of today. Yikes! We were told he is going to be a big dog...


----------



## moose (Dec 7, 2007)

Moose is 15 weeks old and I weghed him on Monday and he is a whooping 34 lbs.


----------



## Michelle4 (Dec 1, 2007)

Molly is 18 weeks and she weighs 26lbs. Our vet also told us she would gain 10lbs a month. I hope he didn't mean forever.


----------



## RoxyandTyson (Jan 13, 2008)

*Same!*



goldieluvr said:


> Bear is 19 weeks and 41 lbs. as of today. Yikes! We were told he is going to be a big dog...



Tyson was 40 LBS at 19 weeks. He IS a big boy yet he's so calm and cuddly. I'm almost positive he isn't aware of his real strength, I'd be screwed for his morning walks if he did.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Bama at 5 1/2 mo weighs 60.4 pounds. But he is not fat or anything just stocky boy. J


----------



## Kzwicker (Aug 14, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Bama at 5 1/2 mo weighs 60.4 pounds. But he is not fat or anything just stocky boy. J


And Murphy is 7 months and only 60lbs.. Bama sure is a big boy! But soooo cute!!


----------



## Celeigh (Nov 29, 2007)

RoxyandTyson said:


> Tyson was 40 LBS at 19 weeks. He IS a big boy yet he's so calm and cuddly. I'm almost positive he isn't aware of his real strength, I'd be screwed for his morning walks if he did.


I just took Fergus in for a Bordetella vaccine (they didn't have it when he got the last of his puppy shots last week). He's gained 3.5 pounds in a week!!!!  Yikes!!!!!!

That takes him to a hair over 39 pounds. He's 18 weeks tomorrow. I asked the vet if he was growing too fast and he said no, he was just going to be a big boy. I hope he's not growing too fast...


----------



## Taurusa (Dec 9, 2007)

Weighed Jess this week - 12weeks and 9.5kg - 21lb, DH keeps telling me she looks fat, but it is hard to tell with all that fur. I can feel her ribs so not worried!


----------



## ILoveAMonster (Nov 11, 2007)

Wow...I never thought of it like this (I got Monster when he was eleven months) When I first took him to the vet (at that point he was a year old) he only weighed 42 pounds...and you guys are saying that for a puppy at five or six months! 

(He was severely malnourished and had never been treated for worms...etc.) 
Today I'm happy to say he's two and 70ish pounds!


----------



## heartofgold (Oct 27, 2007)

Scout was just at the vet this week and at 19 weeks she is 39 lbs 2 oz. Both of her parents are on the smaller side though. Mom weighs around 65 lbs at age 4 and her dad weights 65 lbs at age 5.


----------



## BuckeyeBrad (Nov 23, 2007)

Scarlet was 39.4 LBS at 18 weeks. She is a little over 20 weeks now and not sure what she weighs but her puppy class teacher thought she grew in one week.


----------



## ks02 (Oct 11, 2007)

On Tuesday Cooper will be 19 weeks, and he weighs between 43-45 pounds. In another week(at 20 weeks) he'll probably be somewhere in the upper 40's range.
I guess he's on the bigger side, but I never thought twice about it because my lab was about the same weight at that age.


----------



## videoart2 (Feb 18, 2016)

Dash and Cooper are 20 weeks old today and Dash weighed 57.4 pounds and Cooper weight 54.9 pounds.


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

videoart2 said:


> Dash and Cooper are 20 weeks old today and Dash weighed 57.4 pounds and Cooper weight 54.9 pounds.


Oh wow, my eight month old weighs a little more than Dash does.


----------



## AngelCoopersMom (Oct 15, 2015)

Tanner is 21 weeks and weighs 45 lbs.


----------



## lkw626 (Dec 19, 2015)

Tucker is 22 weeks I weighed him today he is 49 pounds.


----------



## BowieGoblinKing (Oct 6, 2015)

Bowie is 32 weeks old this Sunday and he is 55.7 lbs. I know this because we had to weigh him at the vet on Monday when he ate a giant chicken bone be found on our walk.....


----------



## Baileysmommydog (Dec 27, 2015)

Shayla is 34 weeks and weighed in this week at a slight 43 lbs. Our second pup, Lexi at 17 weeks this coming Tuesday, weighed in at a whopping 38 lbs. Lexi is going to be a bruiser. Her mom was 80 lbs and dad was 100 lbs with a block head. Lexi is also almost as tall as Shayla.


----------



## Elsa Cholla's Mom (Feb 8, 2016)

Elsa will be 18 weeks on Sunday and she weighed 36 lbs a few days ago.


----------



## Tiny R Astar (Dec 26, 2015)

Albie is 18 weeks old today and weighed 39lb on Wednesday when we weighed him. Everyone has always told us he is big for a golden and is going to be a large dog. But he is gaining weight steadily and staying slim, active and healthy so not concerned.


----------



## Floyd Massey (Jul 16, 2017)

Simba 30 pounds at 20 weeks


----------



## Audog (Mar 17, 2017)

Our guy, Nigel, is 8 months and 76 pounds. Not fat, but both parents were big, so we figure he will be as well. Vet said he will slow down a bit as he reaches adulthood.


----------



## Nate83 (Jul 13, 2017)

What are you all feeding your dogs LOL. Some of the numbers are massive, I want Angel to be around 60 to 70lbs as a adult. Btw our GSD nickname is moose she is 90 of fur and cuddle meat.


----------



## ThorDogofThunder (May 31, 2017)

At 20 weeks (a few days ago), Thor weighed a little over 48lbs.


----------



## SyncMaster (Mar 12, 2017)

Bourbon is 18 weeks and 37lbs.


----------



## Jrey (Jun 13, 2017)

Good grief, makes Luna look tiny! She is 15 weeks and probably 26lbs. She was 19lbs at her 12 week checkup. Tall and leggy!


----------

